# Grain filling w Danish oil



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Given that my walnut grain isn't filled, nor close to it after 4 sessions, I'm wondering if i am doing it wrong.

Can someone point me to some good pics and preferably video that shows A) how thick the sanding slurry should be, B) how long they wait for it to 'set' before wiping off, and clearly shows how they wipe off (eg how much pressure, with/without grain direction, cloth /squeegee, etc).

I'm not sure if I'm not getting it into the grain enough (think I am), or if I'm pulling it off when I wipe.

Thanks.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Let the DO dry for at least 72 hours and then apply 3 or 4 coats of Waterlox Original (one per day). In my experience, it fills the pores quite nicely.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can try wet-sanding the tacky finish with used
180 grit paper. I did this for years with great results
on walnut.

If you really want the pores filled perfectly you may
want to look at a pore filler before oil, but I like some
open-ness to the pores in walnut. Typically I use
shellac or waterborne poly these days and both 
fill pores adequately when you cut back the finish
between coats. Oak is a different story.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have wet sanded stain on walnut and it works okay too. I think the longer you wait the more problem you will have as once the slurry gets tacky, it will pull out the material out of the pores. Wet sand and immediately use a credit card or something like it (bondo cards come to mind) to remove the access using X type motion.


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Tuanks all. So don't wipe with a cloth? When I wipe off with rubber scraper, it leaves a bit of film which I always assumed not good. Maybe i will try to leave it.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Best way to fill the pores is with a pore filler product. I've never had much success using the wet sanding method. On the other hand, I've also used multiple coats of Poly, sanding between coats, to get a dead flat surface-without resorting to a filler.

My favorite finish these days is a wipe on poly, which is so easy to apply it's foolproof. Except for certain (formal) table tops, I like some grain texture to show a bit.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

When I wet sand the Danish Oil on walnut, I don't wipe it off afterwards, just let it dry overnight and have had good results. The slurry absorbs the excess oil really well and then the next day a second coat can be applied.


----------

